# [Finnish NR] Kim Jokinen - 6.07 3x3 single



## Username (Nov 21, 2017)

Finland needs a sub6.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 21, 2017)

GJ!!


----------



## Username (Nov 21, 2017)

thanks


----------

